# Makes ya wanna shoot coots



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/threads/dang-coots.1009605/


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Start shooting em and turn them into dog treats.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

With this being my dogs first year, I might just shoot if the come close. Good practice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Out of all the birds my dog has retrieved over the years, coots are by far the most aggressive. They will latch on to a dogs ears, nose, mouth or any other part they can get hold of. I don't shoot coots, but the pup seems to always find a few when walking the dikes.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

If I ever have them fly into the decoys, I'll take the shot. But they always swim through in hoards of 25-50. I don't want to open up on them like that.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well that does it for me, I'm going to start shooting them now. We always pass on them but no more. I won't have issues shooting them on the water either if they swim on into range. I can just imagine the damage they're doing to our local duck populations.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Yep, my dog's going to eat a couple hundred pounds of DC coot this year. Other thing is, in the concentrations coot run in, can't they be a prime factor for the spread of cholera and avian flu?


----------



## ChefHans (Oct 6, 2015)

*Coots*

Shoot them up. Great split and marinated, smoked on the grill and then braised in beer.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

doesn't goob have a coot recipe?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Everyone finish their coot slam this year


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Everyone finish their coot slam this year


I just looked it up and, currently it is only one coot for the slam. It used to be 25. WTH? Can you imagine killing and cleaning 25 coots?!?!

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/114-hunting/waterfowl/1250-the-utah-waterfowl-slam.html

http://archive.sltrib.com/story.php...0199-117/slam-waterfowl-hunters-utah.html.csp


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> I just looked it up and, currently it is only one coot for the slam. It used to be 25. WTH? Can you imagine killing and cleaning 25 coots?!?!
> 
> http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/114-hunting/waterfowl/1250-the-utah-waterfowl-slam.html
> 
> http://archive.sltrib.com/story.php...0199-117/slam-waterfowl-hunters-utah.html.csp


It's hard to get people to even shoot the one. It would be nice to see more of them taken, they're are too many of them everywhere I go it seems. I can't imagine it, but I wish more people would.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

i wont let another one go by now


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hey Matt,

Well have to get together and put a Coot Gumbo fest together for the Hooper 59th ward! :hungry:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Coots will make good cut catfish bait too!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Coot recipes
http://www.louisianasportsman.com/l...eports&event=view&action=full_report&id=67282


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Bumping this back up to remind people to shoot a billion coots this year! My group has decided that along with the ducks, we're gonna hold a coot-shoot competition for the opener. Hopefully we can figure out how to eat them!


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I'll be shooting coots as well this year. A coot shoot is a good idea.


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

johnnycake said:


> Bumping this back up to remind people to shoot a billion coots this year! My group has decided that along with the ducks, we're gonna hold a coot-shoot competition for the opener. Hopefully we can figure out how to eat them!


I think I'm going to try and jerky them and see how that turns out. I'll probably try a batch early in the season and if it tastes okay I'll down enough so that I have jerky supply to last the whole off season.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

johnnycake said:


> Bumping this back up to remind people to shoot a billion coots this year! My group has decided that along with the ducks, we're gonna hold a coot-shoot competition for the opener. Hopefully we can figure out how to eat them!


Good luck! Pictures would be great.

My group passed on dozens if not hundreds of coots last opener. A competition like that sounds fun, but I hike in waaaay too far to my opening day spot to want to pack a bunch of coots out on my back. Heck, I find myself wanting to shoot more teal and fewer big ducks just to minimize weight on the return trip (not to mention, I really like teal). A buddy of ours got a goose at that spot last year... and hurt for several days after due to the packout.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I shoot a bunch of coots each year. One day a year my b.i.l. and I hold a COOT SHOOT...
We run our big boats out in Turpin, anchor and unload our kayak to sneak back into the little holes where they ball up... and then BLAST. My best is 4 coots with one shot. We take them and grind them with the other duck meat and make snack sticks. You can tell between duck, goose, deer or even beef. It's a great way to use what you shoot.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have always had a dream. To put up a picture at sportsmans warehouse with ten man limits of coots.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

^ my group is going to be 8-10 guys this year and this is our new goal. 

In my young and dumb days, my buddy and I each shot once and dropped 13 coots. Then they all bunched so tightly we didn't dare shoot again as we just knew we'd go over 50!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Clarq said:


> Good luck! Pictures would be great.
> 
> My group passed on dozens if not hundreds of coots last opener. A competition like that sounds fun, but I hike in waaaay too far to my opening day spot to want to pack a bunch of coots out on my back. Heck, I find myself wanting to shoot more teal and fewer big ducks just to minimize weight on the return trip (not to mention, I really like teal). A buddy of ours got a goose at that spot last year... and hurt for several days after due to the packout.


Sounds like our normal trek, buy with my dad's surgery we're on the hunt for easier access. Easier access likely means we won't get as many ducks, but with our new enlightenment of the dastardly nature of coots, I no longer am worried about getting some shooting opportunities!

I'm thinking i might make some salamis with a 40/60 or 50/50 pork ratio. If Goob would just decide to stop lollygagging around and shoot his sheep already I'm sure he'd have posted a recipe or two for coot feet pickled with their spleens

As for the competition we're thinking a $5-10 buy in with the most undisputed coots or first to 25 takes all.


----------



## crowfoot (Dec 7, 2014)

This just makes me more excited to shoot a bunch of coot and make a whole mess of duck sausage this year. I'm planning on taking as many coot as I can every chance I can get out. Game on


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm not sure if this guy was pulling my leg or not, but a recent fish and game officer told me that they had banded like 400 coots around Farmington last spring. I have a couple of good recipes and a little chief smoker I want to try out this season. So I think I'll be pulling the trigger on many.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Great, just when I decided for purely altruistic reasons to shoot coots, they go and give them jewelry! Now everybody will want one and they'll be harder to shoot than geese! :mrgreen::shock:


----------

